# Frequent bowel movements in the morning



## jb5 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi, I have had IBS-D for a few years. I have a problem where I have two consecutive bowel movements in the morning within an hour of each other. I have one urgent bowel movement right when I wake up in the morning. Then about an hour later, I have another urgent bowel movement. The second bowel movement is urgent so I am not able to skip it. Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with this?

Here's some context. So far, I have been able to manage it with Imodium. With Imodium, I have about 3 bowel movements a day, with the two consecutive ones in the morning. It could be that the imodium does not take effect until later in the day, which is why I have two urgent ones in the morning. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

My IBS episodes are all over the place. Sometimes it hits in the morning and sometimes late in the day. It's so frustrating! Typically I always have a BM in the morning after breakfast. That one is "usually" normal but sometimes it's mushy D. Anyway, I usually only take Imodium if I have more than one episode of D in a day. If I only have one I don't take anything, unless I have to go somewhere and my stomach is still feeling iffy. It seems like anytime I take Imodium I'll go 2-3 days without going number 2 at all. Then my BM's will be all over the place for awhile due to being backed up. Although the 2-3 days of not going is like heaven. Maybe for your issue, you should take two Imodium before going to bed and see if it has any effect on your morning issues. If that doesn't work maybe try two at night and two as soon as you wake up. Just my two cents. Let us know what happens.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't sleep if I take it at night. Well I can't sleep much anyway but it seems to make it worse that way.

My bowel movements are almost all concentrated in the morning between 5-10am. I usually have 4-5 stools in that time but can be up to 8. As long as I didn't eat something toooo crazy it usually stops by then but there's no guarantee since so many foods set me off in a bad way


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

If i am having issues and think my D will be a problem when i wake up i take imodium before bed. If you can't take it before bed is there another anti diarrheal you could try before bed that may not keep you up? I've used kaopectate and pepto bismol in the past before i found that imodium works best for me.


----------



## vinny321 (Nov 29, 2016)

jb5 said:


> Hi, I have had IBS-D for about 10 years. I have a problem where I have two consecutive bowel movements in the morning within an hour of each other. I have one urgent bowel movement right when I wake up in the morning. Then about an hour later, I have another urgent bowel movement. The second bowel movement is urgent so I am not able to skip it. Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with this?
> 
> Here's some context. I have been to multiple doctors and have confirmed the IBS-D diagnosis with stool tests, blood tests, and sigmoidoscopy. So far, I have been able to manage it with Imodium. With Imodium, I have about 3-4 bowel movements a day, with the two consecutive ones in the morning. It could be that the imodium does not take effect until later in the day, which is why I have two urgent ones in the morning. Thanks in advance for any advice.


Hi,

I'm new here too. My bowel patterns seems almost identical to yours (IBS-D in the morning).
After over a decade I'm determined to tackle this once and for all. 
Recently I had 10 days straight with no issues whatsoever. I still can't determin exactly what had helped but this is what I did :

-no coffee or soda at all

-low-fodmap diet

-relaxed and exercised as much as I could (it might have helped that I just had one week holiday the week before)

-regular sleep pattern

-calcium & vit D chewing tablets

But then I might some exceptions (1 or 2 coffees a day and a soda, stress at work) and I'm back to square one. I'm now on day 1 of trying it over again. 
I rarely try medication (antispasmic meds, buscopan, imodium etc.), as I have the impression they don't do much for me.


----------

